# Collar VS Harness ?



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Is there any harm in leaving a lightweight nylon harness on 24/7, in substitute of a collar ?

And if so, then is the harness only to be worn during walks or running ?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

oh good question i wanna know too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Often times when you leave a harness on it tends to rub on the sides and underarms causing rawness and rashes if left on. My dogs do weight pull so they only where harnesses when they are training or working, so I personally just prefer a collar and I prefer how a dog walks when on a collar. Harnesses tend to encourage pulling.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Often times when you leave a harness on it tends to rub on the sides and underarms causing rawness and rashes if left on. My dogs do weight pull so they only where harnesses when they are training or working, so I personally just prefer a collar and I prefer how a dog walks when on a collar. Harnesses tend to encourage pulling.


Agreed, if you leave it on 24/7, be prepared for baldness in the shape of the harness.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> Often times when you leave a harness on it tends to rub on the sides and underarms causing rawness and rashes if left on.


That's an excellent point...thanks for the feedback, I was assuming the constant rubbing would be a negative factor, but didn't know if anybody had personally experienced this issue with their pits ?


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> ...I personally just prefer a collar and I prefer how a dog walks when on a collar. Harnesses tend to encourage pulling.


x2. I prefer a collar as well


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i didn't ever leave the harness on all the time, but when my husky was a pup around 4 months of age i got a harness for him and he pulled so much that it quickly started leaving rub marks on his fur and i could see it thinning. and it was only after a couple weeks of doing walks often.. i couldn't tell you why, maybe just because he's such a crazy puller, but i wouldn't encourage leaving a harness on all the time. my husky has a lot more hair than a pittie too, so it would probably get bald quicker i'm guessing haha


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I personally dont like using harnesses for walking. With a collar you have control of their head and can control them much better.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we use head collars or the premier anti-pull harness for walks....when they see these, they know we are going out so it seems to put them in that frame of mind.....Since my dogs are inside or with us out in the yard, we actually don't even leave their collars on all the time....most of our dogs have sensitive skin so we try to not do anything that could rub too much...


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

i use a collar on capri. she stays right with me when we walk and pulling is never an issue.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I personally dont like using harnesses for walking. With a collar you have control of their head and can control them much better.


I second that. The head I believe is where more control can be achieved. I don't believe that a harness should be used as replacement to a collar. I have seen many dogs with high drives who don't pull because their owners have been consistent since day one on a leash. A quick tug suggesting a "heel" or a redirection tends to be very effective if you are consistent with it. When Chino was too young, I wouldn't think of putting him in a training collar, but the last two weeks I have been taking two walks daily with him, a short walk with the choke collar and the long walk later in the day. The short use of the choke collar is effective enough to help with our walks on a regular collar. Also, when you use the quick tug, you don't want to go unheard. Make sure you use a word with every correction you make because it will help you in the long run. It helps your dog understand what they are being corrected for. Good luck with your dog I hope I could be some help!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i find that a harness makes it harder for someone my size to handle kolby b/c he gets in the 'zone' when he has on a harness and he goes thru everything in site usually with me in towe behind!! LOL. i find just a plan ol' leather colar works just as good, b/c it's easier for me to control where his head goes ..and as we all know where the nose goes the rest will follow..hehe..


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> ..and as we all know where the nose goes the rest will follow..hehe..


EXACTLY RIGHT! :goodpost:


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> It helps your dog understand what they are being corrected for. Good luck with your dog I hope I could be some help!


Thanks. and thanks all for the feedback. I always use verbal commands. But I guess harnesses are for pulling and training, with wieghts for instance, while a sturdy collar should be used for walking ?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

DaddyDiezel said:


> Thanks. and thanks all for the feedback. I always use verbal commands. But I guess harnesses are for pulling and training, with wieghts for instance, while a sturdy collar should be used for walking ?


Your typical harness from a pet store is for walking, but isnt as effective as a regular neck collar. I like to control the dogs head and have more control than a typical walking harness provides.

As far as a weight pull harness, those are totally different from a regular walking harness. Troy Brown makes and sells some great pulling harness you can see here: index


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I personally dont like using harnesses for walking. With a collar you have control of their head and can control them much better.


I second this. And also what everyone else is saying, harnesses can rub and cause irritation if left on too long. If you're planning on doing a certain activity where you would rather use a harness, use it only for that. For example, whenever I take my lab bike riding (and plan to do with my pitt) I put the harness on, so she knows that when I put it on her, it's time to go for a run. While your dog is a pup though, I highly suggest using a collar. It is just a better training tool and gives you more control. I wouldn't start using a harness until your dog is older and can understand how you want them to act in a harness. If you have the basic commands down with a collar before you start using a harness, it will greatly reduce their want to pull you around.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> As far as a weight pull harness, those are totally different from a regular walking harness.


Sorry if I was unclear. Yeah Ive seen weight pull harnesses, built for support and comfort. I would never weight pull with a walking harness, lol. But as far as control is concerned, I can see how head control with a collar comes into play in a positive way. Ill be purchasing a new collar soon...thanks again all, this forum rocks.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nevermind the fact that if you don't pay close enough attention, the harness can actually start to dig into the dog's skin and sink in as the dog grows, if not adjusted properly, or if it's adjusted too tight to begin with and then you end up with a very aggatated, sore dog and a fowl smell, then you either have to home medicate and treat, or take it to a vet and be embarassed when the vet asks you how it happened!! Best and safest bet is a collar, and I too am one to take my dog's collar off when in the house. I do extensive training with my dog(s) so that I have voice control over them 98% of the time, since we know dogs will be dogs and have minds of their own, but I never let mine get past arm's length where I can't snatch em up by the scruff of their neck and regain control instantly! Good luck with your pup. Keep us posted.


----------



## SassyMiss (May 20, 2009)

I prefer harnesses but then i do not leave them on Moby 24/7 only as long as they are needed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nevermind the fact that if you don't pay close enough attention, the harness can actually start to dig into the dog's skin and sink in as the dog grows, if not adjusted properly, or if it's adjusted too tight to begin with and then you end up with a very aggatated, sore dog and a fowl smell, then you either have to home medicate and treat, or take it to a vet and be embarassed when the vet asks you how it happened!! Best and safest bet is a collar, and I too am one to take my dog's collar off when in the house. I do extensive training with my dog(s) so that I have voice control over them 98% of the time, since we know dogs will be dogs and have minds of their own, but I never let mine get past arm's length where I can't snatch em up by the scruff of their neck and regain control instantly! Good luck with your pup. Keep us posted.


:goodpost:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MJ wears a collar b/c her skin is so thin on the chest area. Sadies wears a harness, and I leave it on her 24/7. If it's adjusted right, it won't rub them raw. I take it off at night sometimes just to give her skin some time to breathe, but she doesn't have any raw spots or anything.

I really don't notice a difference between how the girls walk. MJ seems to be a lot more excited and pulls a little more with the collar, but she calms down fast. Also, if your dog sees another dog and tries to go after it, the pulling in the throat area may encourage agression. 

I also wouldn't recommend not using a collar or harness even when your dogs are inside. What are you going to grab onto if you need to break up a fight quickly?


----------

